# Damn small linux von Festplatte unter Win7 installieren



## curtis65 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mir die Iso von Damn Small Linux runtergeladen und wollte sie nun installieren. Allerdings habe ich hier grad weder nen Usbstick noch eine CD oder ne Diskette rumliegen...

Ich habe also nur die Isodatei auf meiner Festplatte und würde es gern direkt von der Festplatte booten...

Is das möglich?

ps. gidf.de kenn ich und habs schon ca. 2 stunden genutzt ;D


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gestern ein iso in ein img umgewandelt und direkt (bitweise) in eine Partition kopiert. Davon konnte ich dann starten. Unter Linux geht das recht einfach mit "dd" und booten dann per Grub. Unter Windows könnte es mit entsprechenden Tools auch gehen. (Nur so als Ansatz, hab aber keine Ahnung von den Tools, die Windows mitbringt.)


----------



## midnight (22. Januar 2010)

Nimm einfach Netbootin, damit kriegst du nahezu jedes Linux auf einen Stick.

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (22. Januar 2010)

Er hat aber keinen...
Ich glaube, so wie du das machen willst, wird es zu umständlich (zumindest von Windows aus - da du ja auch sicherlich dein Windows unbeschadet behalten willst ). Da würde ich schon fast lieber mit dem Rad zum nächsten Laden fahren und für 'n Appel und'n Ei einen USB-Stick kaufen 

MfG


----------



## lazy (22. Januar 2010)

Teste es doch erstmal mit einer VM unter Windows und finde raus ob das wirklich dein Linux ist.... Ansonsten USB Stick kaufen, du kannst ihn danach wieder benutzen  Du hast nicht rein zufällig irgendwo einen Linux Server rumstehen? Sonste könnte für dich auch der PXE Boot interessant sein - mit DSL geht das richtig fix


----------

